# New Pics of My 08 Orbea Orca



## phototravel (Aug 18, 2006)

I updated the stem and bars...It looks great and rides beautifully!
http://gallery.mac.com/phototravel#100016

Here are the specs:
08 Orbea Orca 51cm Orange frame 
08 Campagnolo Record Carbon group 
08 Campagnolo Eurus Wheelset 
Vredestein Fortezza TriComp - white tires 
Look KEO Carbon Ti pedals 
Zeus Cat III carbon seatpost 
Zeus Zarpa Carbon Stem (beautiful) 
3TTT BioMorphe OS Carbon Bars 
Selle San Marco Rever white saddle 
Total weight 14.3 lbs before computer and bottle cage
LOVE THIS BIKE


----------



## Arginine (Nov 14, 2007)

Bike looks awesome in orange!! Like that stem.


----------



## phototravel (Aug 18, 2006)

*thanks...*



Arginine said:


> Bike looks awesome in orange!! Like that stem.


 I think the stem is really unique. It's not suuuuper light, though since you don't need a top cap plug, you save about 10 grams and it ends up being about 190gm...similar to the K Sword or some of the other really unique stems.


----------



## Stratmosphere (Feb 28, 2007)

If the bike is as orange as I think from the pics that's awesome. The bronze deal didn't do a lot for me. Looks hot!


----------



## phototravel (Aug 18, 2006)

*Orange!*



Stratmosphere said:


> If the bike is as orange as I think from the pics that's awesome. The bronze deal didn't do a lot for me. Looks hot!


Yeah, it's a really good orange - not too different from Euskaltel/Euskadi's team colors. The bronze seemed a bit washed out for me and orange has been my fave color for a while now. Now I'm jonesin' for an Orbea Ordu!


----------



## tete de la tour (Oct 26, 2006)

dude that color is so rad. love it. really nice.


----------



## plag (Apr 30, 2007)

I have a 06 Orange Orca but love the newer orange and Ive been shopping around for one of those stems too.


----------



## bikerneil (Nov 3, 2007)

rude question, and you don't have to answer if you don't want to, but what is approximate build cost - with wheels? I love it!

I am consdering a Madone 6.5 vs. the Orca.

Again, beautiful build!


----------



## phototravel (Aug 18, 2006)

bikerneil said:


> rude question, and you don't have to answer if you don't want to, but what is approximate build cost - with wheels? I love it!
> 
> I am consdering a Madone 6.5 vs. the Orca.
> 
> Again, beautiful build!


Thanks for the kind words...I got a good price on the frame, seatpost, wheels, and Record Grouppo at Glory Cycles; got the bars, stem, saddle and pedals on ebay - all brand new but all greatly reduced from their retail cost - still, with all of the discounts, I paid $5378. Not cheap, but, like Ferris Bueller says when describing Cameron's Dad's Ferrari..."If you have the means, I HIGHLY recommend it"


----------



## bikerneil (Nov 3, 2007)

Phototravel - thx, I was guessing way north of $7K. 

When you purchased it, did you ride compare against any other bikes?


----------



## phototravel (Aug 18, 2006)

bikerneil said:


> Phototravel - thx, I was guessing way north of $7K.
> 
> When you purchased it, did you ride compare against any other bikes?


I was riding a Felt F45r aluminum frame, and the Orca is my first Carbon bike. To spend that much on a bike having not ridden any others, I admit, is stupid, but there were just so many positive reviews of this frame that I placed all of my trust in the online forums (and was pleasantly rewarded). Also, the frame geometry is almost EXACTLY the same as my Felt, so I knew it would fit perfectly. I took a look at the Treks and Felts and other bikes like these online. I REALLY wanted something a bit more exotic and European, as I had grown up racing with people oder than me with Guerciottis and Colnagos and just always dreamed of something similar. Though I'm sure the Trek is a great bike, it's a bit too vanilla for my taste. It kinda feels like the PC/Mac debate where Colnago, Campy, Orbea are the Macs and Trek and Specialized and a Dura Ace group are the PC's - both work, but I just prefer being a little different. I'm a photographer, and elegant design really is important to me.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

*Nice!*

Great build, great color! I'm selling a bunch of junk on e-bay to put towards an Orange Orca myself. I'm riding a Felt now, and like you were, I'm ready for something more exotic! I like your methodology! Congratulations! :thumbsup:


----------



## talianstud3 (Jan 26, 2007)

How tall are you riding the 51cm? I am about to get one and just wondering how they fit. I will be test riding them before I buy so no worries about specifics, just curious what you think.


----------



## phototravel (Aug 18, 2006)

*How tall....*



talianstud3 said:


> How tall are you riding the 51cm? I am about to get one and just wondering how they fit. I will be test riding them before I buy so no worries about specifics, just curious what you think.


I am 5'9", but have a short inseam of about 29 or 30 and a long torso....fits me great!


----------



## prschatt (Aug 19, 2007)

Thee Orange looks very cool. Nice build. I have one on order waiting for SRAM to deliver more red groups. How do you like the Record shifters?, I was going back and forth between the two groups.
Semi OT, but do these frames feel a little less special knowing that they're made in Asia rather than the Pyrenees?
Beautiful ride Enjoy it.


----------



## phototravel (Aug 18, 2006)

prschatt said:


> Thee Orange looks very cool. Nice build. I have one on order waiting for SRAM to deliver more red groups. How do you like the Record shifters?, I was going back and forth between the two groups.
> Semi OT, but do these frames feel a little less special knowing that they're made in Asia rather than the Pyrenees?
> Beautiful ride Enjoy it.


I've used Campy mot of my life and LOVE the Record shifters...don't really like having a cable coming out of the top like Shimano...I much prefer the Record shifter design. THe Orbea is a beautiful, well crafted machine and no matter where they are actually put together, they are designed by people who work in a co-op situation in the Pyrenes (in co-ops, the workers actually own part of the company) and designed and manufactured very well, so no, it doesn't make them any less special in my opinion.


----------

